# "Le salió rana" en català



## ajohan

Hola a tothom
Avui estava parlant en català amb uns amics sobre uns pares 'progres' i molt comprensius amb els joves en general. Malheuradament, un dels seus fills "les ha salido rana"; es porta de una manera violenta i és molt racista.
Vam dir que el fill "les había salido rana" però ningú era capaç de dir-ho en català. Vam parlar d'altres coses que poden "salir rana", com un cotxe que vas comprar i que esperaves que anés bé durant molts anys però es va espatllar de seguida.
Alguna idea?

Sé que es pot dir "els va decepcionar" i coses així però buscava alguna cosa divertida com aquesta expressió castellana.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Potser es podria dir que "és una bala perduda", ja no té remei.

A veure qué diuen els altres. 

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

Per cert, _decepcionar_ és una barbarisme; la forma correcta és *decebre*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

El diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia castellà-català ho tradueix per *sortir carbassa*, *fer llufa* o *deixar amb un pam de nas*.


----------



## Mei

He trobat això:


 *4 * * bala perduda* _ f _[o _m_] _ fig_  Persona eixelebrada, poc seriosa, sense seny.
Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## megane_wang

En el context, estic d'acord amb la Mei: "És una bala perduda"

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Ho lamento però crec que vaig a dissentir per què "bala perduda" no té en aquest context el matis de "decepció" que "sortir carabassa" o les altres que ha dit la Tradu tenen. 

Per altra banda, es una opinió però jo no diria "un bala perduda" a algú que és raciste, no ho veo.

No sé si em he explicat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ho lamento però crec que vaig a dissentir per què "bala perduda" no té en aquest context el matis de "decepció" que "sortir carabassa" o les altres que ha dit la Tradu tenen.
> 
> Per altra banda, es una opinió però jo no diria "un bala perduda" a algú que és raciste, no ho veo.
> 
> No sé si em he explicat.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Antpax, jo ho entenc igual que tu. Si bé es pot entendre que tenir un fill "bala perduda" significa que ha sortit "rana", no tots els fills que surten "rana" són "bales perdudes". Com tú, Antpax, considero que es tracta de dos conceptes diferents. Un bala perduda és una persona poc seriosa el comportament de la qual pot ser fins i tot incívic o poc ètic, mentre que que et surti un fill rana vol dir que és molt diferent als pares, com en el cas que explicava l'Ajohan. Aquest noi potser és un feixista, però ser feixista no implica ser bala perduda (es pot ser bala perduda i ser progre...) 

No sé si m'he explicat bé...


----------



## megane_wang

Antpax said:


> Per altra banda, es una opinió però jo no diria "un bala perduda" a algú que és raciste, no ho veo.
> ...
> Ant


 
Hola Ant,

Entenc que el més important no és que sigui racista, sinó que no acompleix les expectatives que els seus pares tenien posades en ell. Per això deia "en el context". 

El cert és que *"Sortir carbassa"* està molt bé però no ho havia sentit aplicat a una persona... realment és una expressió més jocosa que "ésser una bala perduda". Segons el to del text entenc que sí que funcionaria.

Salut! 

PS: Evidentment, si el que més pesa és que és racista, llavors qualsevol insult ben gros... Ja no em surto més del tema, però és que m'encén!!


----------



## Antpax

megane_wang said:


> PS: Evidentment, si el que més pesa és que és racista, llavors qualsevol insult ben gros... Ja no em surto més del tema, però és que m'encén!!


 
Hola Megane,

És per això per ho en deia. Però tambè per les raoes que ha dit la Tradu, que era ho que jo volia dir però no sabia com (encara he de aprender molt  ).

Salut .

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Megane,
> 
> És per això per ho en deia. Però també per les raons que ha dit la Tradu, que era el/allò que jo volia dir però no sabia com (encara he d'aprendre molt  ).
> 
> Salut .
> 
> Ant


 
Antpax, _piano piano_ (a poc a poc!) _si arriva lontano_, diuen a Itàlia: ho estàs fent molt bé, noi!  Jo et poso un 10!!!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Antpax, _piano piano_ (a poc a poc!) _si arriva lontano_, diuen a Itàlia: ho estàs fent molt bé, noi!  Jo et poso un 10!!!


 
Gracias Tradu, tú que me ves con buenos ojos.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ernest_

Una cosa semblant: sortir el tret per la culata.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Una cosa semblant: sortir el tret per la culata.


 
Booooooooooooooooona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei

"Sortir carbassa", no ho havia sentit... ... què faria jo sense vosaltres, pirates!

Mei


----------



## ajohan

Dixie! said:


> Per cert, _decepcionar_ és una barbarisme; la forma correcta és *decebre*.


 
Gràcies Dixie. Quina vergonya! M'enfado molt quan veig que he escrit barbarismes d'aquests. Per cert, dius *una* barbarisme. Es correcte, això?

"Sortir carbassa". Què divertirt!


----------



## Dixie!

ajohan said:


> Gràcies Dixie. Quina vergonya! M'enfado molt quan veig que he escrit barbarismes d'aquests. Per cert, dius *una* barbarisme. Es correcte, això?



No, això ha estat un "typo"  Ho sento, m'he equivocat


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Voto per "sortir carbassa" primera pel context de l'exemple i segona perquè és una expressió que per les meves contrades s'utilitza molt.
"Sortir carbassa" = no ha sortit el que era d'esperar.
No utilitzaria "sortir el tret per la culata" ja que això implica una acció, pel meu entendre, que el resultat d'aquesta és nefast. És a dir, fas alguna cosa i el resultat t'és desfavorable.

su123


----------

